# Neue Serie von CamelBak: Antidote



## Onkel Manuel (2. März 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Ich surf grad so nichtsahnend bei CamelBak vorbei und hab da was entdeckt:

--> http://www.camelbak.com/Sports-Recreation/Accessories.aspx

Anscheinend gibt es ne neue Serie namens "Antidote" mit neuem Design, anderen Abmaßen und mit integriertem Schnelltrennsystem. Anscheinend noch ganz frisch aufm Markt, in deutschen Shops herrscht jedenfalls noch Flaute...

Interessant ist, daß die neuen Reservoirs ne integrierte Vorrichtung zum Trocknen haben, inklusive dem Haken zum Aufhängen. Echt praktisch... 


Edit: Man kann auch Antidote-Schläuche an das klassische Omega-Reservoir mittels dem "Quick Link Conversion Kit", zu sehen auf dem fünftem Bild...


----------



## theworldburns (2. März 2011)

das wirklich interessante ist, dass die teile in der mitte zusammengeschweißt sind. dieser "steg" gibt der vollen blase ein flacheres profil. zudem sind die neuen 2011er rucksäcke wohl dahingehend optimiert, dass die trinkblase und das fach zusammen flacher ausfallen, bzw besser integriert sind. mim vollen rucksack und voller 3liter blase fühlt es sich nun hoffentlich nicht mehr so an als hätte man ne übergroße salami auf den rücken gebunden bekommen...

da ich 2010 2 neue rücksäcke gekauft hab (grml...) würde mich eigentlich nur interessieren ob die neuen blasen in die alten säcke passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## navpp (3. März 2011)

Das sind echt sinnvolle Erweiterungen! Danke für die Info.


----------



## Johnny Jape (3. März 2011)

alles unnütz und überteuert

nach dem gebrauch ausspülen und ab ins gefrierfach, da ist es auch antidote bei -18°
wenn man was anderes als wasser einfüllt, dann ab und an mal ne coregatabs rein und fertig

das mit dem steg in der mitte hatten die camelbak "militärblasen" schon vor jahren, ist also auch nicht neu


----------



## theworldburns (3. März 2011)

ein profi, danke dass du uns an deinen gedanken teilhaben lässt.


----------



## sharky (3. März 2011)

ich find die flachere bauform praktische. bei meinem hawg n.v. ist die runde denkbar ungeeignet. das integrierte trocknungssystem find ich auch praktisch. tipps wie gefrierfach und coregatabs helfen nicht und auch nicht auf dauer. trotz intensiver pflege haben sich bei mir einige ablagerungen mit der zeit gebildet, die nur mechanisch zu entfernen waren. daher: daumen hoch für die teile!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. März 2011)

Naja..., also der Tipp mit Coregatapps und Gefrierfach ist schon sinnvoll (http://www.biologie-lexikon.de/lexikon/rgt_regel.php)! Mache ich auch seit Jahren so und ausser Verfärbungen der Trinkblase hatte ich bisher nichts. Natürlich sollte man die Blase ausspülen, bevor man sie in die Truhe legt 

Die neuen Blasen und Modelle sind aber echt ok und wenn man dann tasächlich keine Salami mehr spazieren fährt, umso besser!

Karsten


----------



## navpp (3. März 2011)

Aber habt ihr nicht gelesen? Alles überteuert und ein Klumpat, nur weils nicht der allerneueste Wissenstand ist sondern auch in die Produkte für das niedere Volk einfließen darf...

Meine 7 Jahre alte Blase, die ich gut in Schuss gehalten habe, könnte ich jetzt mal gegen eine aktuelle tauschen und da freu ich mich natürlich wenn ich altbekannte Probleme etwas reduzieren kann. 

Wenn die neue wieder 7 Jahre hält solls von mir aus teuer sein. Den Rucksack kann ich noch immer verwenden und der wurde sehr oft "gestürzt".  Hoffentlich passen die Blasen in die neuen Rucksäcke!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (3. März 2011)

theworldburns schrieb:


> mim vollen rucksack und voller 3liter blase fühlt es sich nun hoffentlich nicht mehr so an als hätte man ne übergroße salami auf den rücken gebunden bekommen...



Hehehe, "Salami" trifft es recht gut... 










Der Rucksack ist ein deuter Attack 20 und da nimmt das Reservoir schon einen ordentlichen Platz vom Hauptfach ein. Das Abteil ist so groß, daß das Antidote-Reservoir problemlos reinpassen dürfte. Selbst bei kleineren Rucksäcken wie dem M.U.L.E. dürften die neuen Blasen passen...


----------



## mosi1979 (4. März 2011)

Wobei das auf den Bildern jetzt immer noch ziemlichen Salami-charakter hat finde ich. Falls jemand das Teil irgendwoher bekommt wär mal ein direkter Vergleich im gefüllten Zustand interessant.
Wenns wirklich flacher ist, wär das schon ne gute Sache. Die Blase in meinem Dakine ist auch ziemlich rund und an den Seiten von dem Fach wird jede Menge Platz verschenkt, der dann im Hauptfach fehlt.

*edith*
Oh, hab gerade das Video auf der Camelback Seite gefunden, wo man die Dinger gefüllt sieht. Sieht ja wirklich deutlich flacher aus das.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (5. März 2011)

mosi1979 schrieb:


> *edith*
> Oh, hab gerade das Video auf der Camelback Seite gefunden, wo man die Dinger gefüllt sieht. Sieht ja wirklich deutlich flacher aus das.



Jupp, in diesem Video sieht man es ganz gut: 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hee7wBtidmc"]YouTube        - Antidote Overview[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (18. April 2011)

ich hab mein 3L antidote reservoir heute bekommen. ingesamt macht es einen sehr guten eindruck.

es ist in der tat wesentlich komfortabler zu öffnen und schließen, da "zu" jetzt definiert zu spüren ist. 
der steckanschluss für den schlauch funktioniert auch super. beim nachfüllen der blase den schlauch einfach da lassen wo er ist. auch beim erstbefüllen baumelt jetzt kein schlauch mehr auf dem boden herum. selbst die reinigung dessen gestaltet sich so merklich einfachr. 
das neue ergolock ist besser mit einer hand während des fahrens zu öffnen und schließen, kein großer vorteil, aber man merkt es doch.
dank der breiteren form und des steges in der blase komme ich nun sogar mit der hand bis zum boden meines camelbak mule, ohne arg "wühlen" zu müssen. das packvolumen steigt logischweise nicht, der freiraum hat aber wirklich ne bessere form. auch mit zusätzlich richtig voll gestopftem rucksack fühlt es sich an, als würde dieser weniger vom rücken abstehen und baumeln (salami-action).
lediglich die ausklappbaren dryer arms überzeugen mich noch nicht gänzlich. ich habe es noch nicht richtig ausprobieren können, aber die "alte" lösung (mundstück entfernen und trockengestell herein) fand ich schon sehr gut. dank des steges passt der alte original trockenhalter nur noch bedingt in die blase. für einige interessant: das decathlon trinkblasen reinigungsset für wenige euro hat nen trockenhalter der trotzdem reinpasst, der ist unten geteilt. ab davon sind auch die beiligenden bürsten gut. ich glaub das set gibt es aber nicht online, sondern nur in den decathlons vor ort.

mein fazit: wer nur mit wasser fährt kann wohl bedenkenlos zugreifen und bekommt eine wirklich bessere blase, als es die omega schon war. achtung an diejenigen die fruchtsaft, energiepulver oder sonstigen kram einfüllen: der steg in der blase bedeutet auch, dass sich die blase etwas schlechter reinigen lässt.

EDIT: die neue antidote 3liter blase passt übrigens bestens in meinen 2010er MULE als auch in den 2010er HAWG. vermutlich passen sie in alle camelbaks.


----------



## jan84 (18. April 2011)

theworldburns schrieb:


> [...]ne übergroße salami auf den rücken gebunden bekommen...[...]


----------



## lonleyrider (18. April 2011)

Warum macht CamelBak nicht bmal so eine große Öffnung wie Deuter? Da kann man mit der ganzen Hand rein und alles trocken wischen!
Und die Öffnung zum trocknen / lüften....das Geld kann man sich sparen!
Einfach einen Metallkleiderbügel zurechtbiegen, klappt hervorragend!


----------



## theworldburns (18. April 2011)

Die Öffnung der Omega Blasen war bereits so groß dass man auch mit großen Händen gut rein kommt. Ist es möglich dass es dir nicht um Funktionalität geht, sonder mal wieder nur um höher, schneller, weiter und hier insbesondere: wer hat den größten? Willst den Kopf nach dem reinigen vllt auch reinstecken um zu prüfen ob alles trocken ist?


----------



## sAngrEal (19. April 2011)

Bis auf den Mittelsteg nichts, was Ergonblasen nicht auch schon lange haben.

Was könnt ihr zum Geschmack Camel vs. Deuter vs. Ergon vs ... sagen?


----------



## theworldburns (19. April 2011)

das blau erinnert mich immer an schlumpfsaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matrahari (19. April 2011)

Kann es sein das der Camelback am Rücken überhaupt nicht steif ist, wenn da viel drin ist biegt der sich doch voll durch und sitzt nicht mehr richtig ?

Such grad nach nem Rucksack.


----------



## whigger (20. April 2011)

Ich habe die Antidote jetzt schon ein paar Wochen und muss sagen, dass ich nie eine bessere Blase hatte. Die Neuerungen sind für mich alle sehr sinnvoll und der neue Verschluss ist auch klasse. Die Bügel zum Trocknen funktionieren sehr gut! Der Steg in der Mitte macht tatsächlich ein flacheres Profil. Im Vergleich zur Deuter Blase (hatte ich vorher im Gebrauch) ist die Antidote DEUTLICH inovativer und besser zu handhaben. Das Material der Blase macht auch einen besseren Eindruck auf mich. Platz findet sie in einem Dakine Apex und passt sehr gut dort rein.

Alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Ding

Zu den Rücksäcken muss ich sagen, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass es durchaus bessere Hersteller als Camelbak gibt. Deuter hat die besseren Rückensysteme, Dakine 1.0000 kleine Taschen und Reißverschlüsse. Camelbak ist dafür bei den Trinkblasen die beste Wahl....


----------



## Onkel Manuel (20. September 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Ich hab heute endlich mein Antidote bekommen und hab auch gleich mal ein paar Bilder und auch einen direkten Vergleich zum Omega-Reservoir gemacht... 






























Endlich gehört die "Salami" der Vergangenheit an...


----------



## theworldburns (20. September 2011)

am schnellverschluss ists übrigens immer mal leicht feucht wenn der rucksack proppenvoll ist und somit druck auf die blase kommt. bei mir zumindest. mit irgendwelchen energiepulvern dürfte das ziemlich ekelhaft werden.


----------



## kommat (27. April 2012)

Hallo,

da es ja hier einige Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Camelbak Antidote System gibt könnt ihr mir bestimmt ein paar Ratschläge dazu geben.

Ist es unbedingt sinnvoll sich den Dryer Kit anzuschafen oder kann man die Blase auch gut nur mit den Dryer Arms trocknen?

Gibt es Probleme mit der Trocknung des Quick Links wenn man den Aufhänger nicht zum Trocknen benutzt?

Lohnen sich die Mehrkosten (16 Euro zu 10 bis 11 Euro) für das Cleaning Kit, vorallem, wenn man nur Wasser zum trinken benutzt?

Wie trocknet/reinigt ihr den Ergo Hydrolock?
Das Mundstück wird man wohl immer vom Hydrolock abnehmen, nehmt ihr auch den Hydrolock vom Schlauch ab? Und den Quick Link vom Schlauch?

Ist es schädlich, wenn man die Blase nach Benutzung gut reinigt und dann eifnach bis zur nächsten Nutzung einfach mit klarem Wasser füllt?

Ich weiß, das sind viele Frage, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja trotzdem helfen 

Gruß,
kommat


----------



## theworldburns (29. April 2012)

bei mir ist der quicklink an 2 blasen undicht geworden, ich würde die antidote nicht mehr kaufen.

wenn nichts zuckerhaltiges in der blase ist / war kann man sie recht einfach sauber halten. das dryer kit brauchst du nicht, der berühmte gebogene kleiderbügel tut es auch - wenn du dir mühe gibst reichen sogar die dryerarms. das mundstück kann man abnehmen und separat trocknen lassen, ggf. vorher nochmal mit klarem wasser durchspülen.
ob du die gefüllte blase herumliegen haben magst weiß ich nicht, ich trockne sie bis zur nächsten benutzung einfach aufgehängt. einmal mit nem liter wasser durchspülen, dann füllen - bestens.
ein bekannter von mir nutzt ab und zu energiepulverkram, der spült die blase nach benutzung einmal aus und lagert sie danach im eisfach vom kühlschrank. funktioniert auch gut.


----------



## tmf_superhero (29. April 2012)

Also ich kann die Antidote nur empfehlen.

Einmal hatte ich einen nassen Rücken (nicht geschwitzt), sondern Blasenverschluss schlecht zugedreht ^^

Vor jeder Fahrt überprüfe ich die Blase mehrmals, drehen und Druck auf den Verschluss und Trinkventil geben.

Reinigung: Heißes Wasser (heiß wie die Hölle) in die Blase geben, länger geschlossen liegen lassen und dann trocknen lassen.


----------



## Schildbürger (29. April 2012)

Bei der Blase ist an oben der Einfüllöffnung ein Haken.
Dieser dient zur Befestigung der Blase im Rucksack. Im Rucksack gibt es dafür eine Schlaufe.
(Und nicht um den Schlauch dadurch zu führen.)
So sackt die Blase auch nicht zusammen wenn sie leerer wird.

Edit: Auch sollte die glatte Seite der Blase zum Rücken zeigen.






Meine Trinkblasen hänge ich seit Jahren zum trocknen auf, da gammelt nix.
In die Blase kommt bei mir aber auch NUR Wasser ggf. mit ein bisschen Salz rein.
Andere Getränke fülle ich in eine Trinkflasche.
Trinkblase trocknen nach Omas Patentrezept 









Oh, schon 7 Jahre alt das Thema.


----------



## HC-65 (10. April 2015)

Der Beitrag ist zwar schon etwas älter, dennoch quält mich ein "Defekt" meiner Trinkblase und da wollte ich mal andere Erfahrungen erfragen:

Die Kupplung an der Blase, an die der Trinkschlauch angeschlossen wird, ist bei mir sehr schwergängig. Ist das "Normal"?


----------



## Christian66 (10. April 2015)

Ja.

Die Kupplung vor dem zusammenstecken mit Wasser benetzen - schon geht´s viel leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HC-65 (11. April 2015)

Vielen Dank für den Super-Tip.


----------

